# motherboard and PSU problem



## krskipp (Jan 25, 2008)

I have an old system which uses a Micro ATX case, and I'm looking to upgrade the PSU so I can fit a new graphics card. The motherboard seems to be causing problems though as, next to the 20 pin main connector there's a 2 pin connector - which is a problem as all the PSU's I can see have 20+4 pin connectors. Does anyone know where I can find a compatible PSU or some sort of converter/adaptor? My Motherboard has 3 plugs in total 
1)20 pin connector
2)2 pin connection which is currently connected to a cable labelled P9 on my current PSU
3)Standard 12v 4pin connector

Suggestions?


----------



## krskipp (Jan 25, 2008)

I've uploaded a picture of the lead from my current PSU which connects to the mystery socket. As you can see it's a two pin lead similar to the fan controller lead on a normal PSU (but with 2 pins instead of 3)


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

Two- and Three-Pin Mini Plugs

A less common type of power connector is used to connect the fan of a Pentium II or III processor to the motherboard for power, to connect a CD-ROM drive to a sound card, and to provide power for 3.5-inch floppy disk drives. These connectors have two or three wires which are usually red and black or red, yellow, and black.
That's all I could tell you. Someone in here knows for sure. Jazz


----------



## krskipp (Jan 25, 2008)

well as I said the socket for this plug is right next to the 20 pin main connector. None of the PSu's I've looked at have a 2pin plug like this. Also my system is an AMD system not Intel.

Athlon XP 2200+
1024 Mb ram
Radeon 9800 Pro

Compaq 07d0h Motherboard with all the normal connections but with a 2 pin socket where I assume a modern motherboard has the square 4 pin socket. There must be an adaptor of some description but I haven't been able to find a reference to anything like this anywhere on the net. SInce I've got a PSU and graphics card from my brother I was hoping to do a mini upgrade until the summer when I get a new computer but it's proving trickier than I'd imagined.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

This is pretty common. It's called a proprietary power supply. Meaning it has custom plugs. You may be able to get a regular power supply to work with it but it will require splicing the wires together. Then the question becomes which wire? You want to make sure the power is coming from the correct rail (+12v +5v or +3.3v).

Your best bet is to leave it as is and upgrade the whole system when you can afford to do it. Maybe some electrician might be able to help you. It's gonna require some modifications no matter how you look at it.


----------



## krskipp (Jan 25, 2008)

I guess since I've already got the extra PSU and graphics card I could buy another power lead and have two PSU's - with the new one just plugged into the graphics card. Would that work?


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

krskipp said:


> I guess since I've already got the extra PSU and graphics card I could buy another power lead and have two PSU's - with the new one just plugged into the graphics card. Would that work?


Your best bet is to get one of these:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153037


----------



## krskipp (Jan 25, 2008)

interesting although it's for PCIe and as I said mines an old system which uses AGP unfortunately


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Look at your motherboard connector and see if the colors match the colors on the attached 20 pin connector pinout.


----------



## krskipp (Jan 25, 2008)

The 20 pin connector isn't the problem - the problem is the 2 pin connector next to it as there's no plug for it on any PSU I can find.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I can't help you solve your problem unless you tell me if the current mainboard connector wiring matches
the pic I attached.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Are you certain that isn't simply for a psu second fan as I have seen those before, it looks like a fan connector and some psu's used to have plugs for a second fan.


----------



## krskipp (Jan 25, 2008)

well I don't know what it's powering - but the computer was shipped with a PSU lead plugged into that socket - so it's there for a reason. Fan leads are 3 pin as far as I know.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

krskipp said:


> well I don't know what it's powering - but the computer was shipped with a PSU lead plugged into that socket - so it's there for a reason. Fan leads are 3 pin as far as I know.


No they can be 2 pin or 4 pin as well and older ones were often 2 pin.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Rich, I have seen power supplys with fan connectors, but I don't ever recall seeing a power supply with a fan connector that plugged into the board. I don't understand what this would accomplish since all the board fan headers pull their voltage from the main connector.

The first thing the poster needs to do is determine if the main connector is a standard 20 pin ATX pinout, then read the voltage on the 2 pin connector that he is talking about. If the main connector is standard then there should be no problem with modding a 20 pin or 20+4 pin ATX power supply to accomodate this additional plug.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Win2K,
I remember having some psu's that had fan connectors that connected to the board, and I remember they were Enermax units also, to run the second fan inside the psu. Those units had a fan pulling out from underneath and also a fan that shot out the back as well. The fan underneath did not work unless the fan connector was plugged into the board.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

OK, I never used Enermax so I don't know what they did, but if it is a fan connector, and the motherboard main connector is standard ATX it would be simple enough to clip off that lead and splice it in to a new harness. The poster would just need to locate an ATX PSU that would fit the chassis.


----------



## M-Bizon (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi all 
New here. I hope these links help I am in the middle of upgrading my GPU and PSU as well. Compaq machines have something of a reputation for being awkward to upgrade, often using proprietary wiring arrangements in order to force users to buy replacements from Compaq.
For the 2 pin P9 mystery mother board PSU connection. With out it the CPU Fan does not run.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3597

http://www.duxcw.com/yabbse/index.php?board=12;action=display;threadid=8989

http://www.xtremepccentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11199&goto=nextoldest

Also looks like the Compaqs use a "proprietary power supply". The pin (Or wire) configuration is NOT the same as industry standards.

http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/8829/120374.html

http://www.sysopt.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-154556.html

http://www.pcguide.com/vb/showthread.php?t=42045

http://www.modders-inc.com/ftopic-957-0.html

Lots of reading for you. A few work-arounds for each issue. This is the first forum with a thread about this that is not 4 or 5 years old. Please let me know what you go with and how it works out for you.

I have the same compaq motherboard 07D0h. I need much more power for a GPU and have a 550w PSU to rig up. I have got the 2 pin to 3 pin fan adapter now waiting on the female to female adapter and other parts.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3597

Then I will start on the 24 pin change over needed as it looks like compaq pin placement is alot dif than standard.

Hope all this helps. The guys in these other threads got theirs going so can we.


----------



## krskipp (Jan 25, 2008)

well if the idea is to force me to deal with Compaq it's a screwed-up policy as I've contacted them too and had no joy - there's a replacement part No on the current PSU but of course that would be another 220W PSU (even if it WAS available). Sent email and photos to them and had no response. I've basically given it up as pointless. I could try getting an extra power lead and running 2 PSU's but it's probably not worth it given that I'm getting a new computer in the summer. Safe to say I'll be getting a custom built one with regular parts.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

This link; http://www.duxcw.com/yabbse/index.php?board=12;action=display;threadid=8989
posted by M-Bizon is post #18 gives you the answer and solves the problem.


----------

